# san Miguel immigration assistance



## pictou (Jun 9, 2011)

My family and I are planning to move to San Miguel. We have a house rented and everything prepared to move in October from Canada. We will be getting out NON IMMIGRANT “VISITANTE-RENTISTA” VISA from the consulate in Vancouver. This allows us 6 months to enter Mexico. Once we enter we have 30 days to report to immigration to have them issue the actual visa apparently. What the consulate gives us is a card of some sort that gets us in with intent basically. So once we get to San Miguel we need to go to immigration-this is where I have concerns and questions. 

Do we have to surrender our passports? How long is the turn around time from when you report in? Are there additional costs? Can anyone suggest a lawyer or service locally that can facilitate as we are non spanish speakers. 

Additionally we cannot leave the country or we void the visa for which we have applied until we have been issued the "in-country" part of the visa-at that point it becomes multiple entry. My problem is I have to leave and return every 3 weeks so am concerned I may not get my visa before I have to leave. 

Advice would be helpful as well as any contact info for someone in the area we can hire to assist and expedite the process

thanks in advance
Kris


----------



## circle110 (Jul 20, 2009)

Many folks in SMA who aren't comfortable with either Spanish or the visa process use a person (a lawyer isn't necessary at all) to assist them. The are several "visa facilitators" there in San Miguel. The one I hear the most about lately is Sylvia Cadena who charges 800 pesos to arrange things. 

You really don't need anyone to help you but if assistance would make you feel better, PM me and I will send you her email. She speaks excellent English. 

People who have used her services say the process takes as little as 5 days for a new visa. Because you made previous arrangements at the consulate in Vancouver (I didn't know one could still even do that!) your case may be different -- maybe faster or maybe more complicated. 

Could you just forget the previous arrangements you made and start from scratch in SMA? Most folks enter Mexico on an FMM tourist permit and simply get their 'visa rentista' once they arrive at the destination and -- at least according to the folks who use Sylvia Cardena in SMA -- it takes a week and you're all set.


----------



## pictou (Jun 9, 2011)

Hi Circle

I tried to PM but for some reason it does not take. I am interested in getting in touch with your contact however...my biggest concern with applying whilst in country is document authentication...is there any way you can get me her phone number or email by PMing me?


----------



## pictou (Jun 9, 2011)

Thank you sir- I will drop her a note and see what comes of it!

cheers


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

We actually did basically what you are doing last December/January using the consulate in Raleigh, NC. In our case, they put a "Visa" in our passports. Be sure to keep your receipts as these will prevent a further charge at immigration. We actually used Patty Garcia and the whole process was very slick. She speaks excellent English, met us at San Miguel immigration where we walked across the street to have copies made and packaged. We then turned in the packages and 5 days later met her to have finger prints and get our no inmigrante cards.
She was very reasonable and I dealt with her by phone and email as well as in person.
I'll try to PM her email ID to you and you can decide.


----------



## circle110 (Jul 20, 2009)

Patty Garcia is the other name I have heard folks say is very good.
Probably best to talk to both of them and see which seems like the one you'd be more comfortable with. 
Plus, now you know that Patty Garcia has experience with arranging a visa when the process was started in a consulate.
Suerte.


----------



## pictou (Jun 9, 2011)

conklinwh said:


> We actually did basically what you are doing last December/January using the consulate in Raleigh, NC. In our case, they put a "Visa" in our passports. Be sure to keep your receipts as these will prevent a further charge at immigration. We actually used Patty Garcia and the whole process was very slick. She speaks excellent English, met us at San Miguel immigration where we walked across the street to have copies made and packaged. We then turned in the packages and 5 days later met her to have finger prints and get our no inmigrante cards.
> She was very reasonable and I dealt with her by phone and email as well as in person.
> I'll try to PM her email ID to you and you can decide.


Thanks Conklinwh-I'll drop her a note...sounds like a pretty quick turn around as well so it does seem as though i dont have much to worry about gieven my 3 week window! I am not sure if i can reply to your PM as it seems i have no luck but accept my thanks!


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

It was very easy and quick. BTW, 5 days was meant to be 5 working days. Sorry if confusion. I doubt 3 weeks a problem. I didn't believe Patty when she gave me the target time frame, but right on schedule.


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

I am wondering when you first visited Mexico if it occurred to you to visit the local IMN office to ask them what was required to an FM3/No Inmigrate visa. Did you believe that being issued one was so difficult that a lawyer or a facilitator was needed?


----------



## pictou (Jun 9, 2011)

joaquinx said:


> I am wondering when you first visited Mexico if it occurred to you to visit the local IMN office to ask them what was required to an FM3/No Inmigrate visa. Did you believe that being issued one was so difficult that a lawyer or a facilitator was needed?


I have not been to mexico in years and besides in my experience in any country when it comes to immigration policy and/or procedures there is no point in asking anytime unless it is RIGHT before you come because these things change so frequently and vary from office to office. I have done my research and know what is required in Canada to get the visa however even the mexican consulate cannot tell me what to expect on the mexico side. 

As far as to why I felt i wanted a lawyer...what I meant was a "facilitator"...in my experience when dealing with gov't in countries such as Mexico a connected facilitator can help immensely. I have found this to be true in almost all non-western nations across the world where i have had to obtain visas. At the end of the day much of the process is discretionary...if the IMN officer has had a bad day or has problems at home you can expect more problems than if things are going well for him. Same with border crossing in the USA and Canada. hit or miss...


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

You haven't been to Mexico in years, yet you have rented a house? Consulates do not issue FM3/No Inmigrante visas any longer. They can begin to process by reviewing your documents, however, consulates are more often wrong than right on what is required. Why dot ask someone who lives in the area where you want to locate and ask them what Migration there requires. Not information from a facilitator, but from IMN directly. 

I spend 15 minutes in the IMN office to find out what I needed and by the following day had all the documents needed. This is not rocket science.


----------



## pictou (Jun 9, 2011)

joaquinx said:


> You haven't been to Mexico in years, yet you have rented a house? Consulates do not issue FM3/No Inmigrante visas any longer. They can begin to process by reviewing your documents, however, consulates are more often wrong than right on what is required. Why dot ask someone who lives in the area where you want to locate and ask them what Migration there requires. Not information from a facilitator, but from IMN directly.
> 
> I spend 15 minutes in the IMN office to find out what I needed and by the following day had all the documents needed. This is not rocket science.


well i didn't ask for criticism or your judgement on my situation. I guess not everyone is as awesome as you. I have done the homework I can do and have everything I am told or learned i need. What I don't need is somebody spouting off or telling me how awesome they are. I do not speak Spanish...if documents need to be translated or need to be notarized or otherwise there is no one source that answers those particular questions. And the why and how I am coming to mexico and renting a house is none of your business and your apparent surprise at this means nothing to me. 

AND I do not have the luxury of having to do something multiple times if it doesn't work out the first time because although it seems to have worked out swimmingly for you I have also heard countless tales of endless trips back and forth bringing new documents every time because the requirements changed from time to time.

I don't have the luxury of time-I have 3 weeks to get it done so I would rather play it safe and make sure I have someone there to help me in case i need it. I may not be necessary and it may be easy peasy as you say but I do not want to get down there and find out something to the contrary.

So thank you for your observations despite the fact that they come across as rude and condescending.


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

I apologize if I was rude or condescending.

Try this site http://www.rollybrook.com/


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

Look, there are always the "handy man" folk that like to do things themselves. I grew up with a dad that said he didn't want someone trying to do his job so was quite willing to pay someone, within reason, to do theirs. Of course he also said that once you do something you will be expected to do it forever and eventually it will impact a golf game.
Now it's great that everything about getting a visa is "easy" but for the little cost Patty charges to handle the 1st one smoother is well worth it, at least to me. As I said, I did the same thing last December/January. I worked with the visa person at the Mexican consulate in Raleigh and she was very helpful in helping get documents together as well as getting a temporary visa in 1/2 day. We entered Mexico with this, the visa receipts, and the package we put together. We did have to pay for FMM's at the border and that plus the Aduano sticker were now for 30 days. We then exchanged notes with Patty on what San Miguel immigration required, by the way a subset of what we had, and she arranged to meet us at San Miguel immigration. We walked across the street for copies, yes duplicate photos, and packaging. Then back to immigration where Patty had packages reviewed and submitted. 5 working days and finger prints later, we had the cards. Whole process, even if a little duplication, was very easy and really no cost difference in visa cost with the receipts.
I think that there is nothing dumb or risky about a six month rental in San Miguel, especially in a neighborhood like Los Balcones. The transition from US to San Miguel was the easiest expat transition that I ever had and I think that you will love it!


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

conklinwh said:


> Look, there are always the "handy man" folk that like to do things themselves.


I do many things myself as I am a "handy man." I go to the supermarket and buy my own groceries, go to the PEMEX station and buy my own gas, I even go to restaurants and pay the check myself. What I don't need is someone to walk the copies of my passport, bank statement, etc, through the doors of IMN.


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

Think that stands by itself! Knock yourself out. I've now paid someone to handle visas in some 30 countries. Their job not mine!


----------



## Cebucats (Jun 30, 2011)

Hey conklinwh, I'm back on the forum. :clap2:

I have not given up on moving to Mexico. Many issues still remain unresolved, but I have been monitoring you guys for all the new rules and regulations on everything.

Provided I can figure out a way to get a retirement visa (whatever it may be called) with my small SSDI checks as proof of substantiating my lifestyle there, I will not need to go NOB for any reason.

Please email me with any new updates, especially on "required income" for what might be the best visa route for me. Maybe Patty would have some inside information on this or suggestions. I'll western union any costs if need be. Like you, I have always had assistance when it came to dealing with other countries immigration rules and regulations. I did it in Malaysia and the Philippines. It just made more sense to me. If I can pay someone else a reasonable rate to pump the gas then why get the mess on me, especially at my age.

David

PS: You might also have some good answers for my post on "new cost to import a car - Page 3" posting.


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

I sent PM with her info.


----------

